# Would you want other ROMs for Safestrap (2nd-system)



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm taking requests for what ROMs you'd like to see in Safestrap friendly form?

FOR ROM DEVS: The process is really easy. To make a ROM .zip Safestrap friendly (meaning able to run as 2nd-system) you make sure of 3 things:
1. Make sure in your update-script commands (mount / format) you don't reference the system partition as /dev/block/mmcblk1p21. Use /dev/block/system instead.
2. Create a folder in your zips: /system/etc/rootfs and add these files (keep them separated -- not in a .zip)
3. Remove all references to hijacks. Keep the stock logwrapper file intact. Can be downloaded here.

FOR THE REST: Let me know what you ROMs you want converted and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## FlyinLulz (Oct 23, 2011)

This would be awesome and explain why liberty wouldn\'t boot when I tried installing with safestrap


----------



## FlyinLulz (Oct 23, 2011)

Btw, Hashcode, I\'m very grateful for your work, I\'m using your tweaked bootstrap atm, saved me a lot of time already not having to sbf each time I get stuck on duelcore screen. Can\'t wait for CM7!


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

You need to install Liberty through Bootstrap\\\'s recovery, not Safestrap. That said, I would love to see that (Liberty), as well as any future offerings from Liquid or Chevy, made Safestrap enabled! I really like the idea of having my origional system untouched (with the exception of root), and having the ability to recover that system fairly easily if anything goes wrong. I hope my understanding of Safestrap is correct, but from what I\\\'ve read and heard, you, Hashcode, are pioneering a new trend in ROM development. Thank you for all your work!


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

jjhiza said:


> You need to install Liberty through Bootstrap\'s recovery, not Safestrap. That said, I would love to see that (Liberty), as well as any future offerings from Liquid or Chevy, made Safestrap enabled! I really like the idea of having my origional system untouched (with the exception or root), and having the ability to recover that system fairly easily if anything goes wrong. I hope my understanding of Safestrap is correct, but from what I\'ve read and heard, you, Hashcode, are pioneering a new trend in ROM development. Thank you for all your work!


you nailed it on the head.


----------



## FlyinLulz (Oct 23, 2011)

\"jjhiza\" said:


> You need to install Liberty through Bootstrap\\\'s recovery, not Safestrap. That said, I would love to see that (Liberty), as well as any future offerings from Liquid or Chevy, made Safestrap enabled! I really like the idea of having my origional system untouched (with the exception or root), and having the ability to recover that system fairly easily if anything goes wrong. I hope my understanding of Safestrap is correct, but from what I\\\'ve read and heard, you, Hashcode, are pioneering a new trend in ROM development. Thank you for all your work!


I am using a bootstrap recovery, the one tweaked by Hashcode to boot into from an off state. I love Liberty rom but I would like to be able to duel boot Liberty on my normal system and run CM7 from a different partition so I can have both.

Teleport Successful


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Liberty


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

Just a heads up. After reading some of the responses in this thread I realized, that Safestrap needs to work with ROMs as they are. If I start asking devs to make special versions then it's going to get really confusing.

SO, one thing led to another and in a day or 2 we'll have a new version of Safestrap that will do just that: install stock ROMs to the 2nd-system.

Here's my blog entry about the upcoming changes:
http://www.hash-of-codes.blogspot.com


----------



## D3DEVCHRIS (Nov 28, 2011)

I WOULD ABSOLUTELY LOVE TO SEE MIUI ON THE DROID 3 WITH SAFESTRAP


----------

